# Stress relieving activities



## SilkyAngela (Apr 4, 2008)

*note - I'm posting this in the health section because of its factor in overall wellness. 

I've been having an ongoing discussion with a close friend who always seems to be under an enormous amount of stress. I'm no stranger to over-extending myself and feeling overwhelmed from time to time myself. So we've been trying to come up with some activities that work as stress relievers and I'm looking for some advice from my health-minded friends on what they do that works.

I'm looking for activities that help in moments of stress to de-escalate my stress level, but also I'm looking for regular activities I can make routine to help my overall ability to handle stress and improve my overall wellness.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pookie (Apr 4, 2008)

I just did a fun stress busting thing this afternoon, put on some trashy romanian euro-pop and danced like an idiot until all worn out. Listening to some upbeat music and singing along always helps too


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 4, 2008)

I think it's great that your friend is able to talk to you and can confide in you. Having that emotional support can go a long way.

Some stress relievers ...in no particular order

1. Working out (can range from going to the gym, "dancing' as Pookie had suggested ,or take a long walk during your lunch break ). 

2. Listening to music

3. Verbal descalation techniques - awareness of non-verbal cues of the person or situation causing the stress...

4.Church/Meditation

5. If there are co-workers you can socialize with after work (fun environment and office politics free if possible)


----------



## SilkyAngela (Apr 4, 2008)

:smitten: Thank you both, those are some great ideas.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 4, 2008)

A nice long bubble bath surrounded by candles does wonders!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 4, 2008)

For in-the-moment stress, try some deep belly breathing~ It's surprising how well a couple minutes of deep breathing through the nose can help. I've tried this out a few times, try it for in for 4 count, then out for 4. It's not long lasting, but it gets you through frustrating moments.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

For me, these work very well:

A nice walk...doesn't even have to be but 10 minutes.

Putting on my favorite music and singing along.

Playing with my cat.

Looking at pictures online of sunsets, sunrises, butterflies and things that I love.

Calling my best friend (she ALWAYS supports me and makes me feel better, just hearing her voice)


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are my great stress relievers


Soaking in the tub with a certain candle buring and reading a book
Getting a pedicure. Someone rubbing my feet relieves a lot of stress for me.
Getting a nice back massage.
Talking to my two best friends.
Cooking...believe it or not, I can take out a lot of my stress in the kitchen.
Sex...can't believe no one has mentioned this (hmmm, does this make me a pervert?)


----------



## SilkyAngela (Apr 5, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> A nice long bubble bath surrounded by candles does wonders!
> Hugs, Kara



I definately need to be spending more "me" time and that is one relaxing way to do it. Thank you, I will definately be doing more bubble baths


----------



## SilkyAngela (Apr 5, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> For in-the-moment stress, try some deep belly breathing~ It's surprising how well a couple minutes of deep breathing through the nose can help. I've tried this out a few times, try it for in for 4 count, then out for 4. It's not long lasting, but it gets you through frustrating moments.



I think my friend has moments of meltdown less often than I do, she tends to vocalize when she is frustrated where I tend to kind of stew a while before I completely flip out. I think your suggestion is a good one that I need to remember to try. Thank you


----------



## SilkyAngela (Apr 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> For me, these work very well:
> 
> A nice walk...doesn't even have to be but 10 minutes.
> 
> ...



Fantastic and simple ideas, thank you ThikJerseyChik!


----------



## SilkyAngela (Apr 5, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> Here are my great stress relievers
> 
> 
> Soaking in the tub with a certain candle buring and reading a book
> ...



Getting back to taking more selfish "me" time for myself, I think I am long overdue for a nice pedicure. I've only had one in my life and I can't remember ever feeling so pampered. Good call and on my list for sure.

Cooking and cleaning I do best when I'm already frustrated, maybe that's why 

I agree that sex is great for stress relief or at the very least it is a nice distraction from whatever is causing the stress, if that makes you a pervert than maybe we both are


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 6, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> Sex...can't believe no one has mentioned this (hmmm, does this make me a pervert?)



Nope, it does not make you a pervert. It can be a tremendous stress reliever.

For me, I've found that taking a shower is more than enough to swing my mood in a different direction. That might be more of a male thing, and a bubble bath with candles might be better for women, but it has helped me out quite a few times. I have also found that sleeping is an ingenious way of getting rid of any negative aspects of that day or week. Depending on the time of day that you're severely stressed, you can either take a nap or just go to bed early.
I'll also throw in my vote for both singing/dancing like an idiot to fun music (being outrageously goofy always helps) and the breathing exercises. However, when I do breathing exercises, I do it all through my mouth and not my nose. I've found that I'm able to consume and exhale much more air, which inadvertently adds and subtracts pressure from the brain and the longs.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2008)

Chimpi, I am also a fan of an invigorating shower. While I love a good soak, I find that if I am stressed to the point of turning every thought over in my head..over and over..I do better with a shower. I have a weird window that comes over part of the tub. If it is daytime, I can look at the sun and feel that I am conected to a lifeforce. If it is at night, it calms me to see the stars and sometimes I get to have a glimpse at the moon.

If it is at night, I then go to my bedroom and spend a little time totally unplugged. I sit on my bed, against pillows..and I breathe.. breathe in for a certain count..hold...exhale. Having the tongue on the roof of my mouth, right behind my front teeth feels right.

Other than the shower/bath thing...yup...dancing..jabbing the air like a demented boxer..heh...playing with my cat...going for a stroll around the block. 

Since I do not have a partner, I will sometimes, if I am truly already on the way to being relaxed, will bring an orgasm into the mix. However, if I am not on my way, I stay away from that. For me, if I am stressed, I can be more upset after.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 6, 2008)

I go for a drive to the beach and just chill.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2008)

Sex. Well, okay, that's not always practical. 

Check your PMs, Angela, there's something in there for you.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 8, 2008)

get a punching bag! working on my hooks and jabs always helps me.


----------

